# Looking for everyone's opinion on ROM



## dlupien

So I was given a Nexus S 4G from a friend who no longer wanted one this week at work, and I have been dieing to root it all week! (I was a diehard iPhone user until CM7 and the dev community on a touchpad made me fall back in love with android) So needless to say I am going to have it rooted and ready to go tonight. I was looking over some of the ROM's and I can't decide which way to go. I would love a stable ICS port but not sure what everyone thinks is the best one to go with as between here and XDA forums, and Androidcentral I am getting a million mixed reviews. Thanks. Would also love to keep GoogleWallet, but not sure if thats an option as of now.


----------



## TanziPants

So, I was running Ice Cream Sandwich for a few days, which was pretty wonderful for a lot of reasons: the usability and feel of the ROM are AMAZING, the new features (i.e. browser functions, panorama option in camera, contacts viewing, etc.), and the fact that it just looks great. The downsides-and my reasoning for switching-were that 4g doesn't work as of now, my data service bounced back and forth between one bar of 1x and one or two bars of 3g, and superuser would not open.

I ended up switching to the newest MIUI ROM and am beyond pleased: the versatility of the theming is incredible (currently I unzip a leather motorcycle jacket to exit lock screen), 4g does not seem to be an option, but the 3g is too fast for me to care, even while using as hotspot (which i'm doing right now), usability, look, and feel are all wonderful. I'm kind of getting over Ice Cream Sandwich (not really, but close). Oh, yeah...Wallet works just fine, also.

Overall, I'll probably go back to Ice Cream Sandwich when those fixes happen, but for now am plenty content with MIUI. Hope this helps. Cheers.

***Forgot to mention that I'm on day two from a single charge with MIUI and have been hotspotting, taking photos and video, and sending emails, sms, and mms like a fiend.


----------



## akabadnews

oICS from aosp is a great ICS rom. I'm not sure if it's been updated to 4.0.3 but I've been running v26 for a while and haven't had any problems. I like it.


----------



## decalex

The cm9 version on xda is pretty good. So is oaosp mentioned above. Version 40 is 4.0.3. The two are comparable, with minor bugs if you're flashing on a clean phone.

•°NS4G • ICS°•


----------



## strafholm

lots of good options for ics. I'm running Peter Alfonso's nightly and it's really smooth (with matr1x v13 kernel for now)


----------



## Skunk Ape

My current favorite is codename Android you can get it here or at dtx forums. Everything works. 4g check, gps check, wifi check. Multiple configurations and tweaks check.

Very smooth and stable with the matr1x v15.5 kernel. If you haven't tried it yet, what's stopping you? Just a flash away...

Sent from my Nexus S 4g using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## strifejester

Not sure if you have settled on anything but I have a build in the ROM's listing here that is based from Peter Alfonso's work with some addition tweaks, apps and color changes. I ditched the ICS Blue for Red. I am actually building a new version right now with 4.0.4 proprietaries and after some quick testing it will be available hopefully tomorrow or this weekend I will upload it.


----------



## Skunk Ape

strifejester said:


> Not sure if you have settled on anything but I have a build in the ROM's listing here that is based from Peter Alfonso's work with some addition tweaks, apps and color changes. I ditched the ICS Blue for Red. I am actually building a new version right now with 4.0.4 proprietaries and after some quick testing it will be available hopefully tomorrow or this weekend I will upload it.


Will my root and custom recovery stick on the new one?

Just flash it...


----------



## strifejester

Root is included on my build, and I do not touch the recovery. I just put up a new build on my thread too.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15443-romaosp-jesterrom-bb/

As with all ROMs i recommend a wipe but if you are coming from BB you should be able to get away with only wiping cache.


----------



## codito

Latest CM9 nightly is pretty stellar and pretty responsive. Better than Pete's ROM at least.


----------

